# Do You Recommend Testosterone Only Cycles?



## Arnold (May 1, 2010)

*Ask William Llewellyn: Do You Recommend Testosterone Only Cycles?*

*Question: 
I have two 10ml bottles of testosterone enanthate (200mg/ml). Is this enough for a cycle? I read that you should always use testosterone as a base, but that you need to stack it with other drugs too. How do you feel about a testosterone only cycle like this?*

*Answer:* Two bottles of testosterone enanthate can certainly be enough for a cycle, especially if you are like most steroid users and take moderate doses for physique enhancement, and are not trying to win a major bodybuilding show. If it were I, I???d probably consider taking 400mg (2ml) per week for 10 weeks. This would be a nice length of time for good gains to accrue, and a sufficient dose of testosterone to support these gains. In general, I view testosterone as one of the safest and most effective anabolic/androgenic steroids. It seems to support all of the general actions required for mass gains. Testosterone possesses significant anabolic and androgenic activity, measurable anti-catabolic properties, and a moderate level of estrogenicity. All play their own role in supporting growth.

Testosterone is also not a c-17 methylated (alkylated) steroid, and is therefore readily broken down in the liver. This is a trait that allows it to also be far less stressful to serum lipids (HDL/LDL cholesterol) and hepatic enzymes than methylated steroids. Its moderate estrogenicity also helps to minimize the negative impacts on HDL/LDL cholesterol that can come with steroid administration. Studies have shown that in doses under 600mg per week, negative cholesterol alterations are noticed, but not ???dramatic???. In many instances an individual can take 300-400mg of testosterone ester per week and not notice an HDL/LDL ratio shift outside of what is considered the normal range. Don???t get me wrong; there are always risks with steroid use, and even with these moderate doses of a mild drug you will still be shifting your cholesterol levels in a negative direction to some extent. If one is cautious, however, a testosterone-only cycle cannot only be effective, but it can be far safer than almost any multi-drug stack one might consider.

*Source: Mesomorphosis.com*


----------



## heavyiron (May 1, 2010)

Testosterone cycles rock.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 1, 2010)

Prop ftw!


----------



## WFC2010 (May 2, 2010)

best for first cycle!


----------



## dave 236 (May 2, 2010)

Testosterone=Nectar of the gods.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

+1 I agree. Good article Robert


----------



## martialartsman (May 2, 2010)

Nice read, has anyone ever gone back to just using test after many cycles with other compounds as im thinking of doing so, if so what sort of results could you expect at what dose. Sorry for all the questions....lol.
Cheers.


----------



## heavyiron (May 2, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Nice read, has anyone ever gone back to just using test after many cycles with other compounds as im thinking of doing so, if so what sort of results could you expect at what dose. Sorry for all the questions....lol.
> Cheers.


 The average guy can meet most goals with Test only cycles after many years of previous use.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 3, 2010)

I disagree with test only cycles. And I'll tell you why. Testosterone is very effective at reducing collagen production. And with the strength gains many people make off of there first cycle, especially if they do not have a firm solid build, can lead to injury. I always recommend a compound such as deca or var to counter thins decrease in collagen synthesis. Even if it is in low dosage.


----------



## Flathead (May 3, 2010)

I've been thinking about switching from my dbol only cycles, to test only. I'm just doing a little research to find out, what amount I should be using.


----------



## razorhog (May 4, 2010)

If I were to run test prop for 8 weeks would nolvadex and clomid alone be fine for pct?


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 4, 2010)

Depends on the dosage and how long..


----------



## razorhog (May 4, 2010)

I want to run 500mg test prop a week for 8 weeks. Do I need HCG?


----------

